# Definitely a Newbie



## That1Chikk

Hey everyone,

I'm 18 years old, 19 in July, and am currently attending college for surgical technology and radiology. 

I'm not planning on conceiving any time soon, but there's always the possibility of an accidental pregnancy, and I just want to be informed on what symptoms I should be aware of and whatnot (which I believe I may be having now...).

I'm a little afraid of judgement because of my age, and am completely new to this website, so a little support and understanding would be appreciated.


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Welcome to the forum


----------



## Wobbles

Welcome to BabyandBump

<3


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hi and welcome to BnB :)


----------

